# [RISOLTO] FIREFOX e componente mancante.

## adam_z

Uso come browser firefox (aggiornato).

Per alcune pagine non mi fa vedere il contenuto (penso video) e mi dice componente mancante. Provo a premere sul pulsante che mette al posto del contenuto, apre una scheda dove mi dice che e' necessario installare JAVA RUNTIME ENVIRONMENT. Provo a fare installa, ma subito mi risponde che non riesce e mi da' il pulsante installa manualmente.

Allora ho emerso sun-jre-bin:

```
#emerge sun-jre-bin
```

Insieme a quello mi ha installato altri 4 pacchettini.

Pero' ancora non riesco a vedere il contenuto.

Ho provato a guardare le istruzioni di installazione dei pacchetti offerti dalla SUN, sul loro sito, per LINUX. E alla fine dell'installazione dice di fare il collegamento a una libreria di JRE nella directory di FIREFOX.

Fatto il collegamento, come apro in firefox la pagina con i contenuti "particolari" mi chiude firefox!

Ho tolto il collegamento e tutto e' tornato come prima. Pero' non riesco ancora a vedere i contenuti.

Cosa posso fare? Ho cannato pacchetto?

PS: nel sito sun dicono che il pacchetto e' di circa 15 MB, quello che io ho installato e' di oltre 60 MB! Forse ho preso quello per i developper?

GRAZIE

----------

## Kind_of_blue

prova con un bel:

```
#java-config -L
```

per vedere cos'hai e cosa è attivo

----------

## gutter

Prova ad abilitare la use nsplugin:

```

gutter@giskard ~ $ emerge -pv dev-java/sun-jdk

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.11  USE="X alsa doc examples nsplugin -jce" 48,437 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 48,437 kB
```

----------

## Kernel78

Invece di procedere per tentativi facevi prima a cercare nel forum  :Wink: 

----------

## adam_z

per le ricerche avevo provato, ma sono talmente niubbo e di java non ci capisco molto, che non sapevo come impostare la ricerca. quando ho cercato i pacchetti papabili, l'online packega me ne ha dati talmente tanti che poi ho scelto con il nome piu' simile a quelli per WIN.

Per il fatto della use ns..., spero che anche il pacchetto che ho emerso io l'abbia (sun-jre-bin).

Altra cosa riprovo con il pacchetto che ho scelto io o faccio con quello indicato da te (sdk qualche cosa).

A me serve solo per vedere i contenuto, non per lavorarci.

----------

## adam_z

ho ricompilato il pacchetto mettendo la use "nsplugin" in /etc/package.use per quel pacchetto.

```
# emerge -N sun-jre-bin
```

Ho aperto FIREFOX e provato la pagina con i contenuti particolari. Ora non mi da' piu' componente mancante, pero' non si vedono, il riquadro con il contenuto resta nero.

[b]Dove ho sbagliato?[b]

----------

## !equilibrium

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> Ho aperto FIREFOX e provato la pagina con i contenuti particolari. Ora non mi da' piu' componente mancante, pero' non si vedono, il riquadro con il contenuto resta nero.
> 
> [b]Dove ho sbagliato?[b]

 

è probabile che il sito che fa uso di Java richieda componenti Jar/Bean specifici per Windows, in tal caso c'è poco da fare.

senza altri elementi in merito al tuo problema è un po difficile fare diagnosi più approfondite.

----------

## Deus Ex

Forse conviene aprire firefox da console e riportare eventuali messaggi.

----------

## adam_z

come faccio ad aprire firefox da console?

Apro la finestra di shell? Poi che comando do'?

SCUSATE, ma non sono molto pratico.

PS: per gli elementi necessari per capire il mio problema, chiede. Cioe' ditemi cosa postare.

----------

## Deus Ex

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> come faccio ad aprire firefox da console?
> 
> 

 

Apri il tuo terminale preferito, dopodichè scrivi dentro "firefox".

----------

## adam_z

ho lanciato FIREFOX dalla Konsole:

```
# firefox
```

e mi dice

 * wrote:*   

> No running windows found
> 
> 

 

dopo che apro la pagina con i contenuti in Konsole compare il seguente messaggio

 * wrote:*   

> #
> 
> # An unexpected error has been detected by Java Runtime Environment:
> 
> #
> ...

 

----------

## randomaze

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> # An unexpected error has been detected by Java Runtime Environment:
> 
> #
> 
> #  SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0x061dc98b, pid=4113, tid=3084953264
> ...

 

Io proverei con la versione 1.5...

----------

## adam_z

ho disinstallato la versione 1.6.x, mascherato tutte le 1.6.x, re-installato l'ultima versione 1.5.x ed ora funziona.

GRAZIE a TUTTI

----------

## Maialovic

non è ke devi crearti il link simbolico del plugin javaplugin_oji.so dalla cartella di java 6 nella cartella dei plugin di firefox?

----------

## adam_z

inizialmente era cosi'

poi ho messo la flag nsplugin e l'ha creato lui il link.

Infatti mi apriva (o meglio tentava di aprire) il contenuto ma dava errore (l'ho postato poco piu' sopra)

con la versione 1.5.x (e la flag nsplugin) tutto funziona

----------

